# My Scott CR1 has................



## D.K. (Sep 19, 2005)

a totally different carbon look than my friends does. What I mean by that is that his, as you look at the carbon weave in the direct sunlight his has a wide spaced, sort of lattuce look to it. Mine on the other hand is much tighter. In fact there are no spaces inbetween. It has a tightly woven appearance, almost like looking at a magnified piece of cloth.

I'm thinking that since my firends frame is a (M)54 and mine is a (XL)58 that mine would be a stiffer build for more stiffness because it is a larger frame.

BTW......... the frame is absolutely incredible. Superb in every catagory.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

What year is your bike? The frame size does not matter for the weave. They changed the design in late 2003 early 2004 I believe. Sounds like you just have an earlier version. The weave doesn't have anything to do with frame size as they use the same tubes.

K


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

What he said.... The newer CR-1s have the lattice type weave where the earlier ones had the tighter weave.


----------

